# Awesome like new USA 706Z surf reel



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Awesome reel! For the fall surf season 
I have an original in beautiful shape will meet in New York for those in the North East 
Can pair it with Lamiglas 1321L1 10.5' Awesome pencil and plugging setup

PM for the combo 

The reel only $150

Thanks for looking


----------

